# Good times with good people



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Had some fun this hunt 3 guys but one didn't kill any, had a good time and teased him for the rest of the day.









Sorry for the snow storm blocked out two friends. 3 kid hunt,had a blast gotta love getting out before school begins...


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Atta boy Katorade


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> Atta boy Katorade


Thanks Dustin one day well kill some canadas together!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes we will. Until the. We will shoot ducks. And talk to each other on this thread because wE obviously have it to ourselves.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like there's a lot of geese down Mexico way, nobody knows this but geese can't resist beans and tortillas.


----------



## tgsupermag419 (Nov 7, 2011)

Why do you crop your photos? That's stupid how about you be legit and have some good picslooks gay like that just so you know, and if its private who cares if you can see the mountains in the back ground, don't be ****y, just post legit pics ok! I've shot 140 geese this year and 2 neck collars and 6 bands and I haven't been posting stupid pics, when you've done all that in a season then post your cute little pics


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

tgsupermag419 said:


> Why do you crop your photos? That's stupid how about you be legit and have some good picslooks gay like that just so you know, and if its private who cares if you can see the mountains in the back ground, don't be ****y, just post legit pics ok! I've shot 140 geese this year and 2 neck collars and 6 bands and I haven't been posting stupid pics, when you've done all that in a season then post your cute little pics


That's cool bro. Your probably THE best water fowler in Utah. You must hunt with Clint Calder putting up those kind of numbers? Yes our pics are "cute" but at least we can back up our ****.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin Richardson said:


> tgsupermag419 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you crop your photos? That's stupid how about you be legit and have some good picslooks gay like that just so you know, and if its private who cares if you can see the mountains in the back ground, don't be ****y, just post legit pics ok! I've shot 140 geese this year and 2 neck collars and 6 bands and I haven't been posting stupid pics, when you've done all that in a season then post your cute little pics
> ...


Let it go. The mods will take care of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tgsupermag419 said:


> Why do you crop your photos? That's stupid how about you be legit and have some good picslooks gay like that just so you know, and if its private who cares if you can see the mountains in the back ground, don't be ****y, just post legit pics ok! I've shot 140 geese this year and 2 neck collars and 6 bands and I haven't been posting stupid pics, when you've done all that in a season then post your cute little pics


You will have to find a different way to express yourself or your stay on the UWN will be brief.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

And tgsupermag419 gets loser post of the year!! Just in time to!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dave B said:


> And tgsupermag419 gets loser post of the year!! Just in time to!


Again, the mods will take care of it. Name-calling will not be tolerated here. Please review the Forum rules.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on mods when are you going to kick them off for two weeks. They can get away talking there **** but. Obidy else can. I call bull shot on that. Go a head and pm me telling to stop it


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Dave B said:
> 
> 
> > And tgsupermag419 gets loser post of the year!! Just in time to!
> ...


 That funny right there. You mod let only sernt people let them get away with name calling and don't do nothing about it.Even after some pms.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Dave B said:
> ...


I think the mods find humor in us hating on each other :O•-:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

tgsupermag419 said:


> Why do you crop your photos? That's stupid how about you be legit and have some good picslooks gay like that just so you know, and if its private who cares if you can see the mountains in the back ground, don't be ****y, just post legit pics ok! I've shot 140 geese this year and 2 neck collars and 6 bands and I haven't been posting stupid pics, when you've done all that in a season then post your cute little pics


 hate to burst your ego bubble, but anybody can kill em like that hid'n in their kitchen.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Longgun said:


> hate to burst your ego bubble, but anybody can kill em like that hid'n in their kitchen.


 :lol: Longun :lol:


----------

